# Japan



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

bwhahahaha t-minus 4hours till I am in the airport waiting to get onto my plane going to japan .

probably won't be logging on or anything for awhile due to japan, and then college right after I get back.
going to be pumping alot of time into the volleyball/workouts there and my studies.

so hope everyone enjoys the start of school.
and does well .

ooh did I mention JAPANNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Have fun Nate and stay away from the sake. lol


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

no.... DRINK A LOT OF THE SAKE.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

legal age in japan is 20 I think so no sake.. and even then its for volleyball so no sake.
sitting in vancouver airport waiting for the japan plane to show up


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

guppyart said:


> legal age in japan is 20 I think so no sake.. and even then its for volleyball so no sake.
> sitting in vancouver airport waiting for the japan plane to show up


Some dont check. I had some 15 year old friends order cosmo's and stuff at a Fridays there


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Check out some of their lfs - especially the saltwater fish. Maybe you just might be lucky to ship one of the rare ones for your tank. LOL !


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

send me some car parts?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

so many tiny cars its amazing,,and the jungle and countryside is simply amazing I can't believe it 0_o.
that and there was these HUGE butterflies the size of 2 of my hands and just solid black.
there insane and dive bomb you randomly .

that and the volleyball is nuts here,, these guys don't let anything hit the floor without trying to get there its crazy.

later all


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like your having a blast so far. lol


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Lucky japan seems like such a beutiful place to be.
What part are you in or are you going like all around the country?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

primarily around tokyo.
tsukuba, narita, but been at international budo university, tsukuba university, chuo university,, also watched a pro team play,, NEC.
I will also have my picture and a photo I took in a december issue of this magazine.
http://joshi-camera.com/

anyways later all


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

only 12hours left in japan before take off and then its back to my good old bed.

been a pretty wicked experience, tons of pics to show if I get time.
2foot long wild carp, bugs the size of my fist.
stick bugs, mantis big ass ugly ****************roaches 0_o.
practices that required 4-5 t-shirts and still sweated through them all.

looking forward to being able to chat with you all for a bit once I get back finally.
nate


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad to hear it's been fun. We must have Japan photos! Have a safe trip back to Canehda


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

finally home 0_o,,, 19hours traveling today.
some amazing pictures, visited the shin juku temple before taking the flight, some amazing buildings,art, nature there when I get some free time I will edit pictures and load them for everyone to see


----------

